# Which GPU is best GTX560ti, 570, 660ti.



## anandharaja (Sep 14, 2012)

hi
i seen the comparison of some  GPU here AnandTech - The GeForce GTX 660 Ti Review, Feat. EVGA, Zotac, and Gigabyte and noticed some difference

*ROPs
Shader Clock
Memory Bus Width* 


 ROPs, what does mean?

The GTX 680,670, 660ti Not have Shader Clock, what does mean? is necessary?

The Memory Bus Width make more performance difference?, if 320-bit memory bus width utilize fully?

*Finally 560ti, 570, 660ti which one is best?*


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2012)

Of course the 660Ti among the three you have mentioned. Regarding other queries:-

1) Where have got the info that 6xx cards not have ROPs? Check again. FI, number of stream processors/shaders being constant, more ROP means more performance.

2) In Fermi cards, shader clocks generally used to run at twice the speed of core clock. For AMD cards and 6xx cards, core clock and shader clocks are same.

3) Depends on the architecture.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Where have got the info that 6xx cards not have ROPs? Check again.


Sorry Corrected.

Actually me and my friend plan to purchase GTX 560ti, but i asked him to purchase first , i test the performance using Blender 3D its heated up to 57' Celsius, and the cabin getting too hot , so i stop my plan to purchase that and waited for price drop of GTX 570. but now i plan to purchase GTX 660ti, better than 570 card.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2012)

57C is ice cool as far as GPU temperature is concerned. But 660Ti is a better card anyday.

And cabinet getting too hot, may be due to improper air circulation. Post the following:-

Which cabinet do you have? 
No. of fans? 
Fan config? 
System config? 
CPU Temps under load?


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 14, 2012)

My friend only have GPU

Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 431 
No. of Fans : 2
CPU : intel i5 2500
M/B : intel DH67CL
RAM : 16GB
HDD : 1TB + 500GB
SMPS : CoolerMaster GX 750
GPU : 560ti

*My System Configuration:*
CPU : intel i5 2500
M/B : intel DH67BL
RAM : 8GB
HDD : 1TB
CABINET : Cooler Master Elite 310
SMPS : Corsair GS 600


----------



## macho84 (Sep 15, 2012)

My pc temp shoots to 80 under load - gpu
Cpu - 67 max


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

Among all of the listed GPUs, 660ti is the best.
BTW, what is your max budget for GPU?


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Among all of the listed GPUs, 660ti is the best.
> BTW, what is your max budget for GPU?



21 to 23K


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

The 660Ti will just fit budget. Try to bargain if necessary. The price would be worth it 
You would get a copy of Borderlands 2(Steam) too.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 17, 2012)

660Ti available in India?, i asked this GPU in local dealer they said its not available in india.

And one more doubt this GPU is fit with my PSU?

*My System Configuration:*
CPU : intel i5 2500
M/B : intel DH67BL
RAM : 8GB
HDD : 1TB
CABINET : Cooler Master Elite 310
SMPS : Corsair GS 600 

in future try to install Bluray drive and further increasing RAM will get any problem?


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 17, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> 660Ti available in India?, i asked this GPU in local dealer they said its not available in india.
> 
> And one more doubt this GPU is fit with my PSU?
> 
> ...



Zotac GTX660ti is available normal version has gone out of stock .. 660ti AMP edition from Zotac is available for 23700 Shipped 
your  PSU is easily capable to handle GTX660ti


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 24, 2012)

Any one know the price of Asus GTX 660ti in Tamilnadu ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ contact Build your pc | GolchhaIT.com @ bangalore. they had msi 660ti power edition ~ 21000/- including tax. they also had zotac and asus models.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 21, 2012)

i discused about choosing GPU for blender in developer, they suggest 5XX series is best, 6XX series good for gaming so i purchased Asus GTX 560ti DCU II.
what is the safest maximum temperature in ideal and load.

MY Cabin is cooler master Elite 310, have 120mm fan in front, back and side.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ Congrats and unless the card is hitting 85-90c under load nothing to worry about


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 22, 2012)

Those complaining about temperatures should know that I ran the infamous GeForce FX 5800 Ultra at 68 degrees celsius idle and 88-90 degrees on load for years on end........The cooler gave but the card itself survives still


----------



## dalepraneeth (Oct 25, 2012)

i am also planning to buy 660 ti .... but which card should choose ?? Asus or Zotac or MSI ??


----------



## havoknation (Oct 25, 2012)

MSI gives you best VFM as its OC version price are comparable to other's stock versions. 
Zotac has 5 years warranty while others has 3
Asus has best build quality.

Choice is yours. I would suggest you for MSI as performance matters first and MSI has power edition 660ti
MSI NVIDIA N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



dalepraneeth said:


> i am also planning to buy 660 ti .... but which card should choose ?? Asus or Zotac or MSI ??


----------

